# Phrag. Haley Decker



## tenman (Apr 29, 2021)

My first kovachii hybrid to bloom, loving the color and form in this 4.5" flower.


----------



## musa (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 29, 2021)

That is an excellent flower!
is it a first bloomer?
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 29, 2021)

Quite a nicely colored one. I'm sure Haley (and proud daddy Glen) would adore it.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lovely and rich!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 29, 2021)

Very nice. Where from? piping Rock?


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice form and color.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful color!


----------



## KateL (Apr 29, 2021)

Not only is the color amazing, but the form looks pretty darn sweet! The size is within the lower end of the AOS awards range. If this is a first bloom and it continues to mature nicely, you should treat your local judges to a look some day! Heck, if this one was mine (and we had judging, lol), I would take it in right now.


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2021)

Tennis, that's a stunning photo. I love the saturated color, but the petals seem to
be trying to recurve. Do you suppose that will correct with time and maturity?


----------



## tenman (Apr 29, 2021)

monocotman said:


> That is an excellent flower!
> is it a first bloomer?
> David


Yes, first bloom seedling, indeed first of any kovachii hybrid for me.


----------



## tenman (Apr 29, 2021)

abax said:


> Tennis, that's a stunning photo. I love the saturated color, but the petals seem to
> be trying to recurve. Do you suppose that will correct with time and maturity?


No clue. First bloom seedling


----------



## tenman (Apr 29, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Very nice. Where from? piping Rock?


No, not from the tag, though that may be where they got it.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 30, 2021)

tenman said:


> My first kovachii hybrid to bloom, loving the color and form in this 4.5" flower.
> 
> View attachment 27284


One of my favorites (avatar). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tenman (May 5, 2021)

abax said:


> Tennis, that's a stunning photo. I love the saturated color, but the petals seem to
> be trying to recurve. Do you suppose that will correct with time and maturity?


No recurving - here it is 7 days old


----------



## abax (May 5, 2021)

Perfection!


----------



## monocotman (May 6, 2021)

Wow that is quite some colour!
David


----------



## awesomei (May 6, 2021)

Glorious!


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2021)

Glen and Manfredo were almost the only people to sell them. Who sold you one?


----------



## PeteM (May 7, 2021)

I acquired mine in 2012 from OrchidView / H.P. Norton. Not nearly as nice as yours tenman, well done and I love the round / full petals. I do notice that mine also stays very flat after opening... and all the way up to when the flower pops off. Are you planning to self it or doing any breeding? I think you should try. The world needs more of these and yours is one of the best I've seen. 

Phrag. Haley Decker ( 4N 'Frank' x kovachii): 
_Pic from Jan 2020. _


----------



## TrueNorth (May 8, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 9, 2021)

tenman said:


> No recurving - here it is 7 days old
> 
> View attachment 27441


Holy Makerel Batman! I think I see an FCC!! Simply ... wow... best HD I’ve ever seen (I’m sure the Deckers will agree).


----------



## KateL (May 15, 2021)

tenman said:


> No recurving - here it is 7 days old
> 
> View attachment 27441


Oh man, you better lock the door!!!


----------

